# Noob Question



## ivank (Feb 21, 2009)

My 16 year old daughter's 19 year old boyfriend had been sneaking in during the night and now is coming to our home when I am at work - after I have repeatedly told him (and his parents) that this is not alright. Do I have any recourse? Stat rape charges? (found morning after pill in her room).... trespass complaint?


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

Not to be insensitive, but is he breaking into your house at night or when you're not home? Maybe you should chat with your daughter about her behavior before you try to destroy this kids life with statutory rape charges.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

At 16, your daughter is over the age of consent. Statutory rape isn't an option, and even if she was, a morning after pill barely scratches the surface for enough evidence to sustain probable cuase, nevermind PBaRD.

Legally, I would think trespass notice is your only option. 

That said, at 16, she may easily choose him over you. While I don't have kids, speaking as a cop, I've seen it happen countless times. You may keep him out of the house, but good luck keeping her away from him.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Go to work and take a half sick day & unexpectantly "return" home. Give a neighbor with the best view of your house a heads up to call you if he sees Mr 19 year old sneaking in. Park a 1/2 block away and walk to your front door, then have a "chat" with Mr 19. *

*Man-up & grow a set. If your daughter objects, go to court and emancipate her. She obviously doesn't appreciate what you've given and done for her. *


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Kids will be kids.. just sit him down and have a chat with him...


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I think midwatch and Obie make very excellent points. I do not have children either, (I knew there was a reason), anyway I too have seen cases where the 16 year old will take the side of the boyfriend/girlfriend and have nothing to do with the parents for years. 

I also think HousingCop's idea is worth trying. Anyway good luck.


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Something for the NOOBS to read before posting comments*



USMCMP5811 said:


> If it were my daughter, the BF would be locked away in mycellar with a 12v batery attached to his testicles via alligator clips....Ohhhh and did i mention blood letting an leaches.......what jurry would convict me?


You cant get electrocuted by a 12v battery but those clips would surly hurt


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Something for the NOOBS to read before posting comments*



USMCMP5811 said:


> No it wouldn't but hey if the boy wants to feel the tingle in his balls, I'll be happy to oblige him with a 12V tingle he won't forget


Forget 12V tingle how about a 12 Gauge tingle 

You know when you stick the muzzle in his face and say I dont wan't you seeing my daughter anymore. The tingle comes from when he pisses himself.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Anyone breaking into MY house at night would probably meet the buisness end of a shotgun as he stepped through the window. That being said, if this douche bag doesn't respect YOU enough to respect your house and your rules, then perhaps you should, as another poster suggested, "Man up" and put an end to this relationship. If your daughter doesn't respect you as she should, then my guess would be that you have erred in your parenting skills somewhere before this all happened.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Being a parent is not an exact science, I know people that from my perspective are good parents and their kids turn out to be a mess. It seems to me that Cops kids have a bit more to deal with, parents are authority figures and Cops are even more of an authoritarian figure...my uncle was a Cop for 27 yrs and his daughter turned out to be a serious trouble maker and was brutally murdered with her scumbag bf...his son joined the Marines, owns his own home, married and has a new beautiful baby girl....another friend of mine same thing hes a Detective...daughter is a mess son is squared away...who knows...must be the rebelling against authority.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I think Harley is dead on. Everyone seems to be harping on the 19 year old. I think the daughter should share the blame. After all she is the one letting him into the house.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

jettsixx said:


> I think Harley is dead on. Everyone seems to be harping on the 19 year old. I think the daughter should share the blame. After all she is the one letting him into the house.


But she LOOOOOOOVVVVVVVEEEEEEEESSSSSS him. There is nothing more irrational than a teenaged girl in love. A 19 year old should not be messing around with a 16 year old girl and especially sneaking into her house. The 19 year old is an adult. The 16 year old, though legally able to consent to sex, is a child, so it's more his fault than hers.

Your daughter does need to be made aware of all the consequenses of being sexually active. Obviously she's had a close call as evidenced by the morning after pill. Make sure she understands about the VDs that are permanent, like herpes, genital warts and HIV, and what she will give up (school, chance at college, chance at a career without a paper hat) if she has a child at her age and how having an abortion or giving a child up for adoption isn't as easy as it looks on 90210.

Consider allowing them limited time to see each other when you're home, no going in her room with the door closed. If she won't obey your house rules, ground her, put her on massive restrictions with phone and computer. Don't let her get her learner's permit or take her driving test. Hopefully the 19 year old adult man will decide to move on to a girl his own age.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> isn't as easy as it looks on 90210.


Nice taste in shows NE. ( NOT )


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

7costanza said:


> Nice taste in shows NE. ( NOT )


The new 90210 isn't bad. It'll never be the same as the original, but try it. You know you want to.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> but try it. You know you want to.


I would rather set my junk on fire and use a tack hammer to put it out..


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I understand, wouldn't want to watch a show full of scantily clad young girls. Not that there's anything wrong with it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

7costanza said:


> I would rather set my junk on fire and use a tack hammer to put it out..


The noob wanted an answer and it has nothing to do with what you do for fun in your off duty time 
On the serious side your SOL if she wants to be with him, this from a father of two girls...and six grandkids. All you can do is your best and pray like hell they listen to half of what you tell em. Ne was right get your daughter to the GYN but quick.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sniper said:


>


Great link Snipe! I have told both my daughter and my step-daughter that I will have one gun loaded on the counter and will be cleaning another one when a boy comes to the door to pick them up!!!


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

The 19 year old needs to date another 19 year old. He is out of HS and shouldn't be hanging around freshmen. That being said, this kid is obviously a loser, i bet he parks in the HS parking lot with his beat to shit honda civic with rims and hits on all the little girls that are impressed by this kid. 

You as a parent never thought to interject on your daughters relationship with a 19 year old? We all know he only has one motive here. However, he isnt breaking and entering, your daughter is letting him in. You as the home owner can ask for a trespass notice to be served. Other then that your going to have to sit down with your daughter and tell her to shut her legs. Tell the kid to screw or have supervised visitation in the house and they cant leave the living room. Or some BS like that. 

C'mon lets act like an adult and not go on an Internet forum looking for legal recourse for your daughters relationship. Go to your local PD and talk with them. This kid may have a criminal history or warrant and could be out of your life before you know it.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Sniper said:


>


My dad did that with every guy I ever brought home....knew early on I better bring home a guy that likes guns


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

:musicboo:


HELPMe said:


> Tell the kid to screw


Ya um I believe that is how this whole thread started.

We all know you cant be there all the time, Have you considered one of these:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

I subscribe to the John Candy school of relationships:






and...


----------

